# Black Diamond blasting sand



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

It seems that this stuff seems to be the trend these days ir maybe Im just left behind. What is the deal with this stuff anyways? What are its pros and cons? I need details.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Hobbyists have been using it for a while now. I think the main reason is its cheap ! There is Debate if it's safe to use with bottom feeders as its sharper than most aquarium sands .... I've never had a problem with it . There is obviously some kind of metal(s) inside because if a magnet is ran up and down the bag you will hear pieces follow ..... All I can say is I've been using it for 2 years and have yet to lose a fish *touch wood*


----------



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

Moar input please  Might be using this for my next setup, hopefully.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Inert substrate, looks great, cheap if you can find it. Debate on its abrasiveness, but there are some macro shots of it on the forum that show its really not that sharp. There are metallic flecks but nothing really to worry about. The only thing is that some report an oil slick type appearance on the top, but most claim to not have this issue. Probably depends on where you get it from (ie, which state it was made).


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

Can be really oily and hard to get rid of. I rinse mine in buckets for hours and after rubbing holes in 2 buckets, it is still kinda oily. While putting it in my tank yesterday, a piece in the sand actually stabbed my finger and brought blood. :s


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

+1 It can be oily, I found this out after setting up my first tank with it. This was after rinsing it until the water was clear. From that point on I started soaking the new Black Diamond sand with a bleach and water solution, this made a difference. I rinse that sand very good afterwards and then let it dry completely out before using it. I have never had a problem doing this in any of my fish or shrimp tanks.



devon6209 said:


> Can be really oily and hard to get rid of. I rinse mine in buckets for hours and after rubbing holes in 2 buckets, it is still kinda oily.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

no issues here and love the black color of the stuff. using it in 6 tanks which have Cory and Kuhli in them.


----------

